# At the end of my leash - the tv show



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone seen this guy or his show? I often tell DH how annoying he is, and so last night had him watch a bit of it. Even DH couldn't handle him for long before he said 'ok, I get it, now turn it off'. 

Talking about how anyone can be a trainer reminded me of that, didn't see anything when I did a search.... it might just be in Canada though.

Lana


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

I've seen the show many times--don't know why I keep watching it :doh: He seems to focus more on relationships between the people than training the dogs. I don't think I'd let him in my house like the people on the show do :no:


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

At first I thought it was just his ego that was bothering me, but then in one show he set up his own dog to get attacked and that was it. Really didn't like him after that. I talked to a gal who learned dog training from him and she won't allow her students to give their dogs treats, toys or verbal praise EVER. And his methods are soo out of date too, kinda strange he's got a show.

Lana


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

He is based in Calgary and one of my friends had him come in to help with their rescue, a Lab X Whippet that was abused in her former life. This dog actually bit him haha...anyways, my friend says that he seemed to understand dogs, but really is a dink to people. He also has a forum and website of his own for his devoted followers and he pushes them to buy his martingale collars ($25) and does not allow the discussion of using other tools. I can get a Canine Equipment/RC Pet brand martingale for less than that!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

TwoGoldens said:


> I've seen the show many times--don't know why I keep watching it :doh: He seems to focus more on relationships between the people than training the dogs. I don't think I'd let him in my house like the people on the show do :no:


Never heard of 'im--sounds a bit strange for starters......

Nice pic of your pups, by the way Two Goldens--I always enjoy water shots.

SJ


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> Never heard of 'im--sounds a bit strange for starters......
> 
> Nice pic of your pups, by the way Two Goldens--I always enjoy water shots.
> 
> SJ


 Thanks AtticusJordie for the photo comment! I love that pic because Shiloh just looks so **** happy to be in the water !!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen him and don't like him one bit. He just seems like such a "macho man"... don't know, just "rubs me" the wrong way... even his attitute towards people, I can't stand him. 

And I agree with what TwoGoldens said.


----------



## Avery'sDad (Jan 7, 2009)

Bender said:


> I talked to a gal who learned dog training from him and she won't allow her students to give their dogs treats, toys or verbal praise EVER.


Now, I've never seen the show but... how the heck does _that_ work?! Is it all correction-based, no positive reinforcement? Yeesh.


----------



## TwoGoldens (Feb 8, 2008)

From the shows I've watched. He tells you not to praise them, give them treats or even talk to them. He then puts surveillance cameras in the house to make sure you follow thru with this. He goes thru your cupboards looking to see how many treats & toys you have for the dogs. A big no no in his book I suppose--spoils them to much. 
Of course the show always has a "happy ending" showing how well trained the dog has become.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I watch his show all the time!! It must work cause at the end you see results.. Not much though but how long is he actually helping these families for!? I dont like his training methods! No toys for a dog. Like come on! He would be horrified in my house when he shes what my girls got.. lol
I saw one episode where they couldnt touch the dog! No petting.. If the dog came to them they couldnt do anything! The gilr would bend down with arms spread open for the dog to come to her then when he got there she would stand up! Couldnt touch! ***!? 
His dogs are pretty well trained though so it must work. But what a boring life for the dogs.. Do his dogs get toys and treats and praise!?


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

He generally treats the people like crap. Boots them out of their house and then takes any toys, beds, treats etc. and says that's the problem - they're spoiling their dog. Gives them homework like lots of walking, no talking to the dog, no petting the dog, etc.. and leaves them with that for a week (doesn't explain why). Then comes back, belittles them and puts cameras in their house to proove they're not listening to him and doing it his way. Usually uses a lot of graphic 'threats' as to why they need to change and train their dog his way (in one show he put catsup inside a stuffed fluffy dog like the one in the show, put it on the road and had the family watch as a car ran it over:no. Had a golden on one week, the wife wanted to breed her but the rest of the family didn't (something like that), he only said to get her trained first, never used the air time to suggest health clearances or overpopulation issues from BYB'ing. 

A lot of the time he does things 'the hard way' where it might be easier to use a crate, baby gate or something. Instead he tells the family to keep the dog out of the kitchen by moving the furniture and climbing over chairs, or to tie the dog to the doorknob so it doesn't get into things. Does a lot of the old school stuff like run with your dog, stop suddenly and run in the other direction so the dog gets his head ripped off and learns to watch you.....

http://www.slice.ca/Shows/AtTheEndOfMyLeash/QAndA.aspx?Title_ID=105200

Lana


----------

